# Bruno and Bruce!



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Bruno is now 10 months old and Bruce is a 7 month old Border Collie, he is the new addition to the family. Bruce has been with us for two months. They both have lots of fun together and get along great. 

http://youtu.be/enJUiQ4SOgQ


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What a fun video! They're best buds for sure!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great video! Looks like you have a couple of awesome dogs there!


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you! Bruno is loving life now even more with his new fur brother and Bruce is loving his new life. His previous owner didn't care much for him. He was infested with fleas and worms. But he is very healthy and happy now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bruce is a good looking BC, love his coloring and markings.
Enjoyed the video of your boys, they sure have fun together.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video, what clever dogs!


----------



## brunos_daddy (Oct 2, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bruce is a good looking BC, love his coloring and markings.
> Enjoyed the video of your boys, they sure have fun together.



Thank you! He is also very sweet, loves to be petted and always trying to herd Bruno.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brunos_daddy said:


> Thank you! He is also very sweet, loves to be petted and always trying to herd Bruno.


Ha ha, that does not surprise me at all.........


----------

